# [SOLVED] adaptor problem driver is not installed



## cmptr ignorant (Jul 6, 2008)

I have a Dell Inspiron 6000, it was working fine the other day, then I started it up and started getting this errror message, Adaptor problem driver is not installed. I am not a computer guy at all so I dont know where to start. Any help would be great.


----------



## Techie.UK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: adaptor problem driver is not installed*

Hi cmptr ignorant,

Welcome to TSF. I hope I can solve your problem.

Could you please post the full text of the error message (if there is more)?

Regards.


----------



## cmptr ignorant (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: adaptor problem driver is not installed*

Intel (R) PROset / Wireless software was unable to detect a supported wireless adaptor. Please install a supported adaptor.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: adaptor problem driver is not installed*

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Please respond to *all* the following steps.


Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. 
Are there any devices under *Network adapters* that have a red x displayed?
Also, are there any devices anywhere in the *Device Manager* display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?


----------



## cmptr ignorant (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: adaptor problem driver is not installed*

1. 1394 adaptor
broadcom 440x 10/100 intergrated controller
2. No
3. I dont see any ? or !, where would they be if there was?


----------



## cmptr ignorant (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: adaptor problem driver is not installed*

It shows the Intel PROset in the programs area, how come it does not show it in the device manager.


----------



## Techie.UK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: adaptor problem driver is not installed*

Go to Start > Accessories > System Tools > System Information.

Open the components sublist then scroll to network and click Adapter.

Then please cut and paste that data here.


----------



## cmptr ignorant (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: adaptor problem driver is not installed*

The system summary? All of that info?


----------



## Techie.UK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: adaptor problem driver is not installed*

No. The second option below System Summary, Components. Then Network > Adapters. Copy the information from the Adapters folder.


----------



## cmptr ignorant (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: adaptor problem driver is not installed*

Name	[00000001] Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controller
Adapter Type	Ethernet 802.3
Product Type	Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controller
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_170C&SUBSYS_01881028&REV_02\4&2FA23535&0&00F0
Last Reset	7/6/2008 5:49 PM
Index	1
Service Name	bcm4sbxp
IP Address	208.107.155.195
IP Subnet	255.255.254.0
Default IP Gateway	208.107.154.1
DHCP Enabled	Yes
DHCP Server	10.100.0.2
DHCP Lease Expires	7/11/2008 5:50 PM
DHCP Lease Obtained	7/6/2008 5:50 PM
MAC Address	00:14:22:E2:E2:AB
Memory Address	0xDFDFE000-0xDFDFFFFF
IRQ Channel	IRQ 18
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\bcm4sbxp.sys (4.25.0.0 built by: WinDDK, 43.88 KB (44,928 bytes), 11/27/2005 7:03 PM)

Name	[00000010] Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection
Adapter Type	Not Available
Product Type	Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	Not Available
Last Reset	7/6/2008 5:49 PM
Index	10
Service Name	w29n51
IP Address	Not Available
IP Subnet	Not Available
Default IP Gateway	Not Available
DHCP Enabled	Yes
DHCP Server	Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires	Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained	Not Available
MAC Address	Not Available

Name	[00000011] 1394 Net Adapter
Adapter Type	Ethernet 802.3
Product Type	1394 Net Adapter
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	V1394\NIC1394\C1EED01364FC000
Last Reset	7/6/2008 5:49 PM
Index	11
Service Name	NIC1394
IP Address	Not Available
IP Subnet	Not Available
Default IP Gateway	Not Available
DHCP Enabled	Yes
DHCP Server	Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires	Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained	Not Available
MAC Address	827:61:98:29:AC
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\nic1394.sys (5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-0852), 60.38 KB (61,824 bytes), 8/3/2004 10:58 PM)

Name	[00000012] Packet Scheduler Miniport
Adapter Type	Not Available
Product Type	Packet Scheduler Miniport
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	ROOT\MS_PSCHEDMP\0002
Last Reset	7/6/2008 5:49 PM
Index	12
Service Name	
IP Address	Not Available
IP Subnet	Not Available
Default IP Gateway	Not Available
DHCP Enabled	No
DHCP Server	Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires	Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained	Not Available
MAC Address	Not Available
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\psched.sys (5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-0852), 67.50 KB (69,120 bytes), 8/16/2005 4:18 AM)

Name	[00000002] RAS Async Adapter
Adapter Type	Not Available
Product Type	RAS Async Adapter
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	Not Available
Last Reset	7/6/2008 5:49 PM
Index	2
Service Name	AsyncMac
IP Address	Not Available
IP Subnet	Not Available
Default IP Gateway	Not Available
DHCP Enabled	No
DHCP Server	Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires	Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained	Not Available
MAC Address	Not Available

Name	[00000003] Packet Scheduler Miniport
Adapter Type	Ethernet 802.3
Product Type	Packet Scheduler Miniport
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	ROOT\MS_PSCHEDMP\0000
Last Reset	7/6/2008 5:49 PM
Index	3
Service Name	
IP Address	Not Available
IP Subnet	Not Available
Default IP Gateway	Not Available
DHCP Enabled	No
DHCP Server	Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires	Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained	Not Available
MAC Address	00:14:22:E2:E2:AB
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\psched.sys (5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-0852), 67.50 KB (69,120 bytes), 8/16/2005 4:18 AM)

Name	[00000004] WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Adapter Type	Not Available
Product Type	WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	ROOT\MS_L2TPMINIPORT\0000
Last Reset	7/6/2008 5:49 PM
Index	4
Service Name	Rasl2tp
IP Address	Not Available
IP Subnet	Not Available
Default IP Gateway	Not Available
DHCP Enabled	No
DHCP Server	Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires	Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained	Not Available
MAC Address	Not Available
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\rasl2tp.sys (5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-0852), 50.13 KB (51,328 bytes), 8/16/2005 4:18 AM)

Name	[00000005] WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Adapter Type	Wide Area Network (WAN)
Product Type	WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	ROOT\MS_PPTPMINIPORT\0000
Last Reset	7/6/2008 5:49 PM
Index	5
Service Name	PptpMiniport
IP Address	Not Available
IP Subnet	Not Available
Default IP Gateway	Not Available
DHCP Enabled	No
DHCP Server	Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires	Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained	Not Available
MAC Address	50:50:54:50:30:30
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\raspptp.sys (5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-0852), 47.25 KB (48,384 bytes), 8/16/2005 4:18 AM)

Name	[00000006] WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Adapter Type	Wide Area Network (WAN)
Product Type	WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	ROOT\MS_PPPOEMINIPORT\0000
Last Reset	7/6/2008 5:49 PM
Index	6
Service Name	RasPppoe
IP Address	Not Available
IP Subnet	Not Available
Default IP Gateway	Not Available
DHCP Enabled	No
DHCP Server	Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires	Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained	Not Available
MAC Address	33:50:6F:45:30:30
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\raspppoe.sys (5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-0852), 40.50 KB (41,472 bytes), 8/16/2005 4:18 AM)

Name	[00000007] Direct Parallel
Adapter Type	Not Available
Product Type	Direct Parallel
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	ROOT\MS_PTIMINIPORT\0000
Last Reset	7/6/2008 5:49 PM
Index	7
Service Name	Raspti
IP Address	Not Available
IP Subnet	Not Available
Default IP Gateway	Not Available
DHCP Enabled	No
DHCP Server	Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires	Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained	Not Available
MAC Address	Not Available
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\raspti.sys (5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148), 16.13 KB (16,512 bytes), 8/16/2005 4:18 AM)

Name	[00000008] WAN Miniport (IP)
Adapter Type	Not Available
Product Type	WAN Miniport (IP)
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	ROOT\MS_NDISWANIP\0000
Last Reset	7/6/2008 5:49 PM
Index	8
Service Name	NdisWan
IP Address	Not Available
IP Subnet	Not Available
Default IP Gateway	Not Available
DHCP Enabled No
DHCP Server	Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires	Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained	Not Available
MAC Address	Not Available
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\ndiswan.sys (5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-0852), 89.38 KB (91,520 bytes), 8/16/2005 4:18 AM)

Name	[00000009] Packet Scheduler Miniport
Adapter Type	Ethernet 802.3
Product Type	Packet Scheduler Miniport
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	ROOT\MS_PSCHEDMP\0001
Last Reset	7/6/2008 5:49 PM
Index	9
Service Name	
IP Address	Not Available
IP Subnet	Not Available
Default IP Gateway	Not Available
DHCP Enabled	No
DHCP Server	Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires	Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained	Not Available
MAC Address	1E:51:20:52:41:53
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\psched.sys (5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-0852), 67.50 KB (69,120 bytes), 8/16/2005 4:18 AM)


----------



## Techie.UK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Adaptor Problem Driver is not installed*

Try downloading and installing this...

http://ftp.us.dell.com/network/R155386.EXE

Let me know how you get on.

Regards.


----------



## cmptr ignorant (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: adaptor problem driver is not installed*

Is there something I should unistall before installing this?


----------



## Techie.UK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: adaptor problem driver is not installed*



cmptr ignorant said:


> Is there something I should unistall before installing this?


Not that I can think of. It may replace a previous version of something. Why do you ask?


----------



## cmptr ignorant (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: adaptor problem driver is not installed*

When I look at the dell drivers on my computer it already has R155386.exe and I did not know if it would work with already being on the computer.


----------



## Techie.UK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: adaptor problem driver is not installed*

Okay if you already have it don't worry. Try this instead

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/T8C...XE&agr=N&ProductID=1637&DwnldID=8061&lang=eng


----------



## cmptr ignorant (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: adaptor problem driver is not installed*

That last one seems to have taken care of it. When I restarted my computer everything is working like it is suppose to. Thank you so much for all of you time and walking this computer ignorant person through it. Have a great week. Once again thank you.


----------



## Techie.UK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: adaptor problem driver is not installed*



cmptr ignorant said:


> That last one seems to have taken care of it. When I restarted my computer everything is working like it is suppose to. Thank you so much for all of you time and walking this computer ignorant person through it. Have a great week. Once again thank you.


That's fantastic! Glad I could help.

If you have any further problems don't hesitate to PM me.

Have a great week yourself!

Regards,

Techie.UK

Note: You can name this thread as solved by clicking Thread Tools (at the top-right of your first post)


----------



## Techie.UK (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi saambiswal and Welcome to TSF!

I will attempt to solve your networking issues.

Please check your wireless adapter is enabled.

You can do this by holding the windows button and 'r', entering *ncpa.cpl*, right-clicking the network adapter and select *enable*.

Also make sure you have the most up-to-date driver installed for the adapter which should be on Dell's support website.

Regards,

Techie.UK


----------



## cvrupesh (Mar 3, 2009)

boss i too encountered the same proble please do suggest me.....

here are the required things:

Name	[00000012] Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controller
Adapter Type	Ethernet 802.3
Product Type	Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controller
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_170C&SUBSYS_01D81028&REV_02\4&2FE911E8&0&00F0
Last Reset	3/3/2009 8:04 PM
Index	12
Service Name	bcm4sbxp
IP Address	10.176.117.230
IP Subnet	255.255.255.0
Default IP Gateway	10.176.117.1
DHCP Enabled	Yes
DHCP Server	10.176.117.1
DHCP Lease Expires	3/3/2009 9:06 PM
DHCP Lease Obtained	3/3/2009 8:06 PM
MAC Address	00:14:22:A8:ED:34
Memory Address	0xDF9FE000-0xDF9FFFFF
IRQ Channel	IRQ 17
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\bcm4sbxp.sys (4.37.0.0 built by: WinDDK, 44.25 KB (45,312 bytes), 2/22/2009 7:43 PM)

Name	[00000001] 1394 Net Adapter
Adapter Type	Not Available
Product Type	1394 Net Adapter
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	V1394\NIC1394\3D378541474FC000
Last Reset	3/3/2009 8:04 PM
Index	1
Service Name	NIC1394
IP Address	Not Available
IP Subnet	Not Available
Default IP Gateway	Not Available
DHCP Enabled	Yes
DHCP Server	Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires	Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained	Not Available
MAC Address	Not Available
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\nic1394.sys (5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158), 60.38 KB (61,824 bytes), 8/4/2004 4:28 AM)

Name	[00000009] Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-Card
Adapter Type	Not Available
Product Type	Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-Card
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4311&SUBSYS_00071028&REV_01\4&360A6DE&0&00E1
Last Reset	3/3/2009 8:04 PM
Index	9
Service Name	BCM43XX
IP Address	Not Available
IP Subnet	Not Available
Default IP Gateway	Not Available
DHCP Enabled	Yes
DHCP Server	Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires	Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained	Not Available
MAC Address	Not Available
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\bcmwl5.sys (4.10.40.0, 414.38 KB (424,320 bytes), 6/3/2006 5:55 PM)

Name	[00000010] Packet Scheduler Miniport
Adapter Type	Not Available
Product Type	Packet Scheduler Miniport
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	ROOT\MS_PSCHEDMP\0001
Last Reset	3/3/2009 8:04 PM
Index	10
Service Name	
IP Address	Not Available
IP Subnet	Not Available
Default IP Gateway	Not Available
DHCP Enabled	No
DHCP Server	Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires	Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained	Not Available
MAC Address	Not Available
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\psched.sys (5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158), 67.50 KB (69,120 bytes), 1/30/2005 12:49 PM)

Name	[00000011] WAN Miniport (IPX)
Adapter Type	Not Available
Product Type	WAN Miniport (IPX)
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	ROOT\MS_NDISWANIPX\0000
Last Reset	3/3/2009 8:04 PM
Index	11
Service Name	NdisWan
IP Address	Not Available
IP Subnet	Not Available
Default IP Gateway	Not Available
DHCP Enabled	No
DHCP Server	Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires	Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained	Not Available
MAC Address	Not Available
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\ndiswan.sys (5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158), 89.63 KB (91,776 bytes), 1/30/2005 12:49 PM)

Name	[00000013] Packet Scheduler Miniport
Adapter Type	Ethernet 802.3
Product Type	Packet Scheduler Miniport
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	ROOT\MS_PSCHEDMP\0002
Last Reset	3/3/2009 8:04 PM
Index	13
Service Name	
IP Address	Not Available
IP Subnet	Not Available
Default IP Gateway	Not Available
DHCP Enabled	No
DHCP Server	Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires	Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained	Not Available
MAC Address	00:14:22:A8:ED:34
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\psched.sys (5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158), 67.50 KB (69,120 bytes), 1/30/2005 12:49 PM)

Name	[00000002] RAS Async Adapter
Adapter Type	Not Available
Product Type	RAS Async Adapter
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	Not Available
Last Reset	3/3/2009 8:04 PM
Index	2
Service Name	AsyncMac
IP Address	Not Available
IP Subnet	Not Available
Default IP Gateway	Not Available
DHCP Enabled	No
DHCP Server	Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires	Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained	Not Available
MAC Address	Not Available

Name	[00000003] WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Adapter Type	Not Available
Product Type	WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	ROOT\MS_L2TPMINIPORT\0000
Last Reset	3/3/2009 8:04 PM
Index	3
Service Name	Rasl2tp
IP Address	Not Available
IP Subnet	Not Available
Default IP Gateway	Not Available
DHCP Enabled	No
DHCP Server	Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires	Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained	Not Available
MAC Address	Not Available
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\rasl2tp.sys (5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158), 50.13 KB (51,328 bytes), 1/30/2005 12:49 PM)

Name	[00000004] WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Adapter Type	Wide Area Network (WAN)
Product Type	WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	ROOT\MS_PPTPMINIPORT\0000
Last Reset	3/3/2009 8:04 PM
Index	4
Service Name	PptpMiniport
IP Address	Not Available
IP Subnet	Not Available
Default IP Gateway	Not Available
DHCP Enabled	No
DHCP Server	Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires	Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained	Not Available
MAC Address	50:50:54:50:30:30
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\raspptp.sys (5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158), 47.25 KB (48,384 bytes), 1/30/2005 12:49 PM)

Name	[00000005] WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Adapter Type	Wide Area Network (WAN)
Product Type	WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	ROOT\MS_PPPOEMINIPORT\0000
Last Reset	3/3/2009 8:04 PM
Index	5
Service Name	RasPppoe
IP Address	Not Available
IP Subnet	Not Available
Default IP Gateway	Not Available
DHCP Enabled	No
DHCP Server	Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires	Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained	Not Available
MAC Address	33:50:6F:45:30:30
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\raspppoe.sys (5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158), 40.50 KB (41,472 bytes), 1/30/2005 12:49 PM)

Name	[00000006] Direct Parallel
Adapter Type	Not Available
Product Type	Direct Parallel
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	ROOT\MS_PTIMINIPORT\0000
Last Reset	3/3/2009 8:04 PM
Index	6
Service Name	Raspti
IP Address	Not Available
IP Subnet	Not Available
Default IP Gateway	Not Available
DHCP Enabled	No
DHCP Server	Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires	Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained	Not Available
MAC Address	Not Available
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\raspti.sys (5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148), 16.13 KB (16,512 bytes), 1/30/2005 12:49 PM)

Name	[00000007] WAN Miniport (IP)
Adapter Type	Not Available
Product Type	WAN Miniport (IP)
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	ROOT\MS_NDISWANIP\0000
Last Reset	3/3/2009 8:04 PM
Index	7
Service Name	NdisWan
IP Address	Not Available
IP Subnet	Not Available
Default IP Gateway	Not Available
DHCP Enabled	No
DHCP Server	Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires	Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained	Not Available
MAC Address	Not Available
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\ndiswan.sys (5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158), 89.63 KB (91,776 bytes), 1/30/2005 12:49 PM)

Name	[00000008] Packet Scheduler Miniport
Adapter Type	Ethernet 802.3
Product Type	Packet Scheduler Miniport
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	ROOT\MS_PSCHEDMP\0000
Last Reset	3/3/2009 8:04 PM
Index	8
Service Name	
IP Address	Not Available
IP Subnet	Not Available
Default IP Gateway	Not Available
DHCP Enabled	No
DHCP Server	Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires	Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained	Not Available
MAC Address	54:0C:20:52:41:53
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\psched.sys (5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158), 67.50 KB (69,120 bytes), 1/30/2005 12:49 PM)


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

This thread is closed.

Please start a new thread for your issues, don't hijack another thread to post.


----------

